# Ghost Kato Kid R1.0 oder Cube Kid 200 oder Trek Wahoo 200?



## RitzeRalle (22. November 2018)

Hi zusammen,
ich bin absoluter Laie und weiss, das die beiden Bikes für Euch "Pros" nicht das Gelbe vom Ei sind.
Nach "langer" Recherche durch das riesige Angebot an MTB für Kids bin ich nun bei den o.g. Bikes allerdings hängen geblieben und möchte da ungerne wieder drüber überlegen, also haltet Euch mit Versuchen mich zu anderen Modellen zu lenken zurück! 

Es geht um diese BikesBikes:
https://www.fahrrad-xxl.de/ghost-kato-kid-r1-0-x0037928?varid=226998
https://www.fahrrad-xxl.de/cube-kid-200-x0035895?varid=221961
https://www.trekbikes.com/de/de_DE/...ybrid/wahoo-20/p/24027/?colorCode=grey_orange

Welches ist mehr zu empfehlen? "Egal", weil alle 0815 ist? Oder hat eines mehr Vorteile als die anderen?
Dazu sei gesagt, dass das Limit für den Neukauf "eigentlich" bei 300€ liegt. Wenn mir nun aber gesagt wird, dass das Trek so viel besser ist als die anderen beiden, dann würde ich das auch noch investieren können.

*01. Innenbeinlänge?*
Müsste ich messen, bei dem Wahoo kommt er mit den Zehenspitzen auf den Boden, der Verkäufer meinte das passt so.
*02. Größe?*
ca. 115cm
*03. Alter?*
5,5 Jahre
*04. Kann Sie/Er schon fahren, wenn ja wie gut/lange schon?*
Ja, seit einem Jahr "sicher".
*05. Was bist Du bereit auszugeben?*
Siehe oben, Neukauf 300€ im Ausnahmefall 350€
*06. Kannst Du selber schrauben?*
Ich kann einen Schraubendreher drehen, ja  Aber handwerklich generell eher Laie
*07. Willst Du selber schrauben?*
Einfache Tätigkeiten würde ich mir zutrauen und wollen, wenn es für's Kind angenehmer wird
*08. Hast Du eine Teilekiste im Keller auf die zurückgegriffen werden kann?*
Nein
*09. Wofür soll das Bike eingesetzt werden?*
Um durch den Volkspark (Hamburg) zu düsen, für "normale" Fahrten hat er noch ein Pukky
*10. Wie ist das Gelände bei Euch (steil/Straße/Wald etc.)?*
Mitten in Hamburg, nähe Volkspark, also eher nicht so steil *

Vielen Dank im Vorraus!*


----------



## Deleted234438 (22. November 2018)

Das Ghost hat eine 8-fach Kassette, während das Cube einen 7-fach Schraubkranz hat. Ghost wiegt 800 Gramm weniger. Plus an Cube: wahrscheinlich höherer Wiederverkaufswert. Zum Trek kann ich nix sagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RitzeRalle (22. November 2018)

jenka schrieb:


> Das Ghost hat eine 8-fach Kassette, während das Cube einen 7-fach Schraubkranz hat. Ghost wiegt 800 Gramm weniger. Plus an Cube: wahrscheinlich höherer Wiederverkaufswert. Zum Trek kann ich nix sagen.



Danke für's Feedback. Kassette besser als Schraubkranz oder wie ist es zu verstehen?


----------



## Deleted234438 (22. November 2018)

Genau, eine Kassette ist grundsätzlich hochwertiger einzustufen, als ein Schraubkranz. Schraubkränze findet man meist nur noch in Baumarkträdern oder bei dem ein oder anderen Kinderfahrrad.


----------



## joglo (22. November 2018)

Alle drei sind nur so "naja", Cube hat Baumarkt-Klasse Teile verbaut und ist sehr schwer, Trek gefällt mir optisch, aber ist schwer und hat z.B. unter anderem eine 140mm Kurbel die damit zu lange ist, Ghost kann man schwer sagen, ist aber vom Gewicht und Anbauteilen auch eher "billig" gemacht.
Also wenn Du wirklich 300€ in so ein Neurad investieren willst, würde ich Dir aber ans Herzen legen das nochmals zu überdenken und evtl. lieber ein wenig mehr Geld zu investieren z.B. in ein Kubikes https://www.kubikes.de/kubikes_shop/Bikes/KUbikes-66/KUbikes-20S-tour-353.html.
Dann bekommst Du wirklich ein gut gemachtes und schön leichtes Kinderrad, und damit auch etwas Wert fürs Geld.
Wenn das nicht im Budget ist würde ich versuchen gebraucht ein Woom, Kubike, Islabike, Kania, Moskito, Pepperbike etc. aufzutreiben, wenn auch das Angebot klein und die Nachfrage groß ist.


----------



## RitzeRalle (22. November 2018)

joglo schrieb:


> Alle drei sind nur so "naja", Cube hat Baumarkt-Klasse Teile verbaut und ist sehr schwer, Trek gefällt mir optisch, aber ist schwer und hat z.B. unter anderem eine 140mm Kurbel die damit zu lange ist, Ghost kann man schwer sagen, ist aber vom Gewicht und Anbauteilen auch eher "billig" gemacht.
> Also wenn Du wirklich 300€ in so ein Neurad investieren willst, würde ich Dir sehr ans Herzen legen das nochmals zu überdenken und evtl. lieber eine kleine Ecke mehr Geld zu investieren z.B. in ein Kubikes https://www.kubikes.de/kubikes_shop/Bikes/KUbikes-66/KUbikes-20S-tour-353.html.
> Dann bekommst Du wirklich ein gute gemachtes und schön leichtes Kinderrad.
> Wenn das nicht im Budget ist würde ich versuchen gebraucht ein Woom, Kubike, Islabike, Kania, Moskito, Pepperbike etc. aufzutreiben, wenn auch das Angebot klein und die Nachfrage groß ist.



Ich habe doch geschrieben, nicht ausreden! 
Vielen Dank für dein Feedbacl. 

Was ist denn "schwer" für ein Kinderrad? Das Trek ist ja noch das leichteste mit ca. 9KG. Ich dachte das wäre absolut in Ordnung.
Und wenn man beim Cube oder Ghost noch 50-100€ investiert um es "besser" zu machen? Kommt es dann noch immer nicht an die Kubike ran?


----------



## delphi1507 (22. November 2018)

RitzeRalle schrieb:


> Ich habe doch geschrieben, nicht ausreden!
> Vielen Dank für dein Feedbacl.
> 
> Was ist denn "schwer" für ein Kinderrad? Das Trek ist ja noch das leichteste mit ca. 9KG. Ich dachte das wäre absolut in Ordnung.
> Und wenn man beim Cube oder Ghost noch 50-100€ investiert um es "besser" zu machen? Kommt es dann noch immer nicht an die Kubike ran?



Ja 9kg sind viel! Etwa die Hälfte vom Körpergewicht des Kindes vermute ich Mal...
Rechne dir Mal aus wie schwer dein Bike sein müsste... 
Um die Räder auf Kubike und co. Niveau zu heben wirst du deutlich mehr investieren müssen!
Wie schon gesagt ruhig gebraucht kaufen! Hat dein Kind mehr Spass daran...


----------



## joglo (22. November 2018)

das Kubikes hat 7.7Kg, Woom und andere erwähnte spezielle Kinderbikes sind auch in der <8Kg Klasse bei 20'Rädern. Das wäre für mich auch ein gutes Gewichtsziel.
Erfahrungsgemäß sind die Bikes der Großserienhersteller auch oft gewichtsmäßig geschummelt (ohne Pedale gemessen ist schon mal sicher). Deshalb wird der Unterschied schon recht deutlich sein (gut ein Puky mit Prinzessin Lilifee Ausstattung, Schutzblechen und Korb wiegt dann nochmals deutlich mehr....)
Diesen Gewichtsunterschied kann man nicht durch den Austausch von ein paar Teilen günstig wettmachen. Es gibt hier viele Cubes die gut leicht geworden sind, der finanzielle Aufwand ist aber meistens deutlich höher als gleich was leichtes zu kaufen.
Für 50€ kriegst Du zwei leichtere Reifen, oder leichten Lenker und Sattelstütze, oder eine leichte Gabel, sparst dann aber auch nur max. 500g.

Noch zu erwähnen wäre vlt. auch der gute Wiederverkauf von bekannten leichten Bikes wie Isla, Kania oder Woom. Deshalb ist die Nutzung eines solchen Rads oft sogar günstiger als die eines billigeren Bike.


----------



## joglo (22. November 2018)

sorry, letzter Versuch und dann höre ich auf Dir die ausgesuchten Bikes madig zu machen.
Ich weiß nicht ob die Farbe (oder Aufkleber) gefallen (geht wahrscheinlich runter), hier https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/suche-gesuche-verkaufsangebote-hier.606544/page-100#post-15583870 gibts z.B. ein gutes Bike in der Größenklasse, gebraucht für 250€ (nicht mein Angebot übrigens)


----------



## RitzeRalle (22. November 2018)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Ja 9kg sind viel! Etwa die Hälfte vom Körpergewicht des Kindes vermute ich Mal...
> Rechne dir Mal aus wie schwer dein Bike sein müsste...
> Um die Räder auf Kubike und co. Niveau zu heben wirst du deutlich mehr investieren müssen!
> Wie schon gesagt ruhig gebraucht kaufen! Hat dein Kind mehr Spass daran...




Witzig, genau das sagte ich auch gestern zu meiner Frau, als sie meinte, an die 14KG Fahrräder wird er sich auch schon gewöhnen. Da meinte ich dann, so wie du an das 35KG Fahrrad? 

@joglo 
War ja klar, dass ich mich doch beschwatzen lasse 
Ich denke ich werde dann doch in eins der von Dir genannten Bikes investieren, wenn es wirklich so einen erheblichen Unterschied ausmacht.


----------



## delphi1507 (22. November 2018)

Den Unterschied hast du ja gesehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RitzeRalle (22. November 2018)

Okay, also KUBike  
Unterschied zwischen dem S und L ist dann "nur" die Höhe?
Meiner bräuchte dann (wahrscheinlich) L laut KUBikes.

Wow, ich sehe gerade da kann ich es auch noch selbst konfigurieren. Die Bikes gibt es nur dort im Shop oder gibt es auch Händler?


----------



## delphi1507 (22. November 2018)

Wir haben damals bestellt ... Ob Händler die führen kann ich dir aktuell nicht sagen. Ein Anruf bei Ku bringt aber Aufklärung... Ggf 24S in Betracht ziehen, bis zum Frühjahr kommen noch ein paar cm dazu...


----------



## RitzeRalle (22. November 2018)

Ich muss ihn mal vermessen. Aktuell ist er halt erst 115cm groß etwa.
Händler habe ich in Hamburg bereits gefunden. Ich denke da werde ich mal vorbeischauen.


----------

